# xp: Ordner sperren auch mit FAT32?



## imhotep (29. Juni 2003)

hallo;
habe folgendes problem: bei der installation von winXP pro auf meinem laptop is leider fat32 fuer die formatierg. verwandt worden. jetzt brauch ich aber unbedingt die moeglichkeit, unter diversen anmedlungen auf dem rechner zugriffe auf bestimmte dateien/ordner zu verweigern, was einfach nich gelingen wil. jemand eine idee?

--> die einfache freigabe/sperre funzt offiziell nur unter ntfs ..

danke,
mayk.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (29. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

wie wäre es wenn du einfach von FAT auf NTFS konvertierst. Soweit ich weiss, ist dies möglich.

Mfg,
crazy-weasel

p.s.:
Auf Groß-\Kleinschreibung achten.


----------



## Neurodeamon (30. Juni 2003)

Es ist möglich, sogar ohne Datenverlust!!!
Hab ich bei der Migration mit meinen älteren Festplatten machen müssen (nach einem BACKUP natürlich, es kann ja mal etwas schieflaufen).

IMHO:
Rechtsklick auf Arbeitsplatz -> Verwaltung

Hmm.. kann ich gerade nicht überprüfen, sitze am Arbeitsplatz -> Apple Macintosh


Bei der Verwaltung kann man die Partitionen und Laufwerksbuchstaben zuweisen UND die Laufwerke in NTFS konvertieren, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere (schon 2 Jahre her).


----------



## Vaethischist (30. Juni 2003)

^^Das geht aber nur, wenn das Laufwerk um das es sich dreht kein Systemlaufwerk ist, sprich nicht das, wo XP drauf installiert ist. Das OS mag es net besonders, wenn man ihm den Boden unter den Füßen weg zerrt.


----------



## tuxracer (1. Juli 2003)

Doch das geht auch mit der systempartition.
Es ist möglich das systemlaufwerk zu konvertieren ohne datenverlust, aber die Performance leidet leider darunter, da die clustergrösse nicht mehr geändert werden kann und bei 512 liegt


----------



## Erpel (1. Juli 2003)

Heißt das, dass ich meine Systempartition(Windows 2000 Prof.) besser nicht konvertiert hätte?


----------



## tuxracer (1. Juli 2003)

Nein, das heisst nur, dass Du wenn Du noch ein bisschen mehr performance möchtest, das system hättest neu aufsetzen müssen, weil windoof keine bessere lösung parat hat.


----------



## imhotep (1. Juli 2003)

*Danke!*

Danke an alle Antworter. Habe beide (auch system-) partitionen nach ntfs gemoded. nachdem es sich windows dann eine halbe stunde lang nach dem ersten hochfahren mit neuem unterbau bequem gemacht hatte, lief auch alles wunderbar. sicherheitsrichtlinien zu vergeben funzt jetzt auch. *freu* dass es am dateisystem lag, darauf kam ich nur grau-ahnend ..

mayk.


----------

